# How do I get a response ???



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

C'mon guys what's happening.
At the annual bash in Donington I was lucky enough to win a raffle prize - namely a voucher from Aberdeen Audi (dead useful, living in Somerset !).
At the time I was told it should be possible to do a swap, come to some other arrangement or whatever. Since then - nothing. I've tried contacting various TTOC members but apart from my local rep, and a confirmation from someone at HQ saying I hadn't been forgotten - NADA, not a thing.
How long does it take to respond to an e-mail ???
I know this club is run on a voluntary basis but even so, 6 weeks seems a bit long for a response. There, that's won me some friends !


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hi Liffy,

When someone told you it _should_ be possible to do a swap or come to some other arrangement, we were obviously hoping there was something practical that could be done, maybe within Aberdeen Audi's dealer group. Unfortunately, the only other Audi dealer in the group is in Dundee, which I suspect doesn't help you very much 

Can you suggest what you're looking for? The nature of a raffle is that you win a prize - luck of the drawer, quite literally.

I'd suggest that practically there are a couple of options.

1) We can refund your ticket and put the vouchers up for auction to raise some more money for charity - I guess this is similar to what most people do when winning a prize they can't use - putting it back in the pot - but you get your ticket cost back  We could reciprocate by giving you 1yr free membership instead - certainly more valuable to you than a voucher you don't think you can use I guess.

2) Given the voucer is a Â£300 credit note that can be used on new car sales, used car sales or maintenance, hang on to till you can use it  If you're ever looking for a new or used Audi, there is Â£300 off one that you might find via the car locator!

If you've got any other practical ideas I haven't thought of, please let me know - happy to discuss.

Cheers, Clive


----------

